
OSCAR 1 - shpx
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSCAR_1
======
tlrobinson
If you think to you might enjoy messing around with satellites, ham radio is
pretty easy to get into these days. This is especially true for VHF/UHF, which
is what amateur satellites use, and only requires the Technician license.

For equipment you just need a handheld VHF/UHF radio (as cheap as $25 for a
Baofeng [http://www.amazon.com/BaoFeng-UV-5R-Dual-Radio-
Black/dp/B007...](http://www.amazon.com/BaoFeng-UV-5R-Dual-Radio-
Black/dp/B007H4VT7A) but I'd recommend a Yaesu, Kenwood, or Icom if you can
afford it) and a simple yagi antenna (Google "tape measure yagi", or something
like this if you don't want to DIY:
[http://www.arrowantennas.com/arrowii/146-437.html](http://www.arrowantennas.com/arrowii/146-437.html))

[http://www.amsat.org/](http://www.amsat.org/)

[http://www.heavens-above.com/](http://www.heavens-above.com/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0CWz4Emyro](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0CWz4Emyro)

[https://hamstudy.org/](https://hamstudy.org/)

~~~
tlrobinson
Here's a good example of someone "working" a popular amateur radio satellite,
SO-50:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhBs5DlKaVU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhBs5DlKaVU)

------
creeble
In American Morse Code, "HO" sounds like "HI" in international Morse Code, "HO
HO" became "HI HI".

Huh?

~~~
mullr
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Morse_code](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Morse_code)
says that 'o' was encoded as 'dit <space> dit', whereas 'i' was encoded as
'dit dit'. International Morse Code changes 'o' to be 'dah dah dah'. I cannot
see any evidence American Morse was used for radio, though it may have been.

